# FF: 2 Jack dempsey $0 for the pair 6" and 7" *PICS ADDED



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

So I'm selling my 2 jack dempseys there hard to measure so sizes are approximate "there bigger"
$0 for the pair I'd like to see them go together. from what i've read online it seems that 1 is male and 1 is female

Jason
604-518-0206


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

Are they a breeding pair? Or pair as in 2 fish?


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

I dont even know if they are male and female lol. There in my tank from a tank i bought and the tank front glass cracked. They always are side by side. do you know how to tell if there m/f


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

MEDHBSI said:


> I dont even know if they are male and female lol. There in my tank from a tank i bought and the tank front glass cracked. They always are side by side. do you know how to tell if there m/f


Hey No I have no idea on how to sex. If they get along that well and at that size there is a possibilty of them being a pair but no guarantees. Could just be 2 females or 2 males too... I have had large JDs in the past and they are awesome. Hopefully someone will scoop these 2 up soon. Free bump and GL!!!


----------



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

If you put up a picture I could probably tell you. Also it would help with your sale.
The female should have less blue spangles on the body and have a lot of blue on the face around the jaw. Although not always


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

moneysink said:


> if you put up a picture i could probably tell you. Also it would help with your sale.
> The female should have less blue spangles on the body and have a lot of blue on the face around the jaw. Although not always


added photos


----------



## couch (Apr 22, 2010)

I think you will find that it is even difficult to give these fish away. They are xtremely common, breed like rabbits and for the most part are aggressive.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

if i had to guess based on those photos i'd say there is 1m 1 f but again , side head shots, and pics of the "nether regions" would make this easier , but since there side by side and based on the photos provided i would say that there is a potential breeding pair , 

and ignore the above comment granted they may be more common fish it isnt very often a "pair" or potential "pair" come up of this size, typically there smaller and or there giangantic and have been grown out in a "huge" 55 gallon lmao.. someone who wants to breed some jd's or some jd hybrids will scoop em up , convicts are bought and sold everyday and while they may be common fish I would pay $$$ for a quality pair of those things , also if you are ever trying to breed tem they require high temps 84 or more ,


----------



## moneysink (Apr 25, 2010)

Looks to me like a male and female, the one on the right is a male for sure. The one on the left seems to have fewer spots on its body and more blue on its face which is normally the sign of a female. I'm not 100% though. And don't give up on selling them, they are common for a reason. They are an awesome looking fish especially when they get big.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

bump bump BUZINGA


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

PRICE CHANGE! $30 for the pair


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

come on someone has to want these guys 30obo or trade for hikari sinking massivour pellets


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Honestly, I would love them but have nowhere to put them.. Good luck with the sale of 2 really nice looking healthy jds

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Lowered price again!! $20


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

come on haha $20 they gotta go!

BUMP


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

now FF please someone come get these guys this week


----------



## poiuy704 (Nov 6, 2010)

sent you a pm


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

MEDHBSI said:


> now FF please someone come get these guys this week


lol it is tough to get rid of fish now in BC.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Pending......


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

Gone!!!!!!


----------

